# My favorite coworker is leaving



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

We've been riding the truck together for the past year, and I really liked working with him. One more reason to hate my job.

You know, it is not only that he was a strong dude, but it was also his personality, he cared about the work he was doing. I dunno, I'm really sort of depressed over this though, he was a cool dude.

I don't know if many of you have had to lift furniture around for a living, but having someone who knows how to maneuver furniture around houses, someone who you can anticipate their next move as well as they yours, who does not simply abandon ship and drop stuff on you at the last moment is fairly important. Not to mention a non judgmental coworker, who is polite as can be.. bleh

It is just hard to come by. This really sucks.. and I just wanted to vent a bit here. I have not had a coworker this cool for 15 years or so, they just do not come around that often.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

If he's going to a similar company with opportunities, is it possible you can apply? I've had former colleagues leave and put in a good word for me at their new employer.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

shorefog said:


> If he's going to a similar company with opportunities, is it possible you can apply? I've had former colleagues leave and put in a good word for me at their new employer.


Nah, his new job involves heights. I'm okay with working at levels you could survive a fall from, but he will be suspended fairly high above ground. They are getting one hell of a good worker though, I hope they treat him good.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, if they don't?

I'm sure you'll be really happy to see him come back.

Hopefully, your next partner will be like him?


----------

